# Wonderful article on grooming a maltese in coat...



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Here's a wonderful article on grooming a maltese in coat by Manny of Chrisman Maltese. The article starts on page 64. top-notch-toys


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks Debbie. I read the whole magazine.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Thank you for posting this, Debbie...great article. :wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

aprilb said:


> Thank you for posting this, Debbie...great article. :wub:


April, have you tried using a flat iron? This article inspired me to try it again...although, the fact is, I spent so much time reading, that it got too late. I was prepping MiMi for a bath, but dilly dallied around till it got too late. I guess I will give her a bath tomorrow....maybe try the flat iron, maybe, maybe not.


----------



## Ashley21 (May 2, 2012)

I'm curious. I noticed he stated, "Shampoo is always rinsed out. Conditioner is never rinsed out". :huh: How many of you do not rinse out the conditioner??


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i bathed teddy on saturday decided not to wash out the conditioner , never again , it took 2 hours to dry his hair .


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I think he must thin it down alot, I like the idea of mixing the shampoo and conditioner in a container with water then pouring it on instead of using it in the hand. I may try that.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

There are leave in conditioners, but the article says he waters them down..
Interesting magazine... love the rustling turning the page noise...


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

He does water the shampoo down alot 20-1 ratio, i usually water down 16-1 and conditioner about the same, but always rinse it out, i'm going to try leaving the conditioner in this time and see how it goes. Chrisman has some of the most beautifully groomed maltese i have ever seen. :wub:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Yes, I saw it too, posted on his facebook. He does water both shampoo and conditioner down (ratio is in article). I was surprised that he used human products. I thought that was a big no no on any dog. I will have to ask him when I meet him at the airport on Thursday to get Boo. I am so excited. 2 more days!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ashley21 (May 2, 2012)

mdbflorida said:


> Yes, I saw it too, posted on his facebook. He does water both shampoo and conditioner down (ratio is in article). I was surprised that he used human products. I thought that was a big no no on any dog. I will have to ask him when I meet him at the airport on Thursday to get Boo. I am so excited. 2 more days!!!!!!!!


Oh please come back and let us know what he says. How exciting. Congratulations.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Sylie said:


> April, have you tried using a flat iron? This article inspired me to try it again...although, the fact is, I spent so much time reading, that it got too late. I was prepping MiMi for a bath, but dilly dallied around till it got too late. I guess I will give her a bath tomorrow....maybe try the flat iron, maybe, maybe not.


I'm sorry I have taken so long to reply.... I have not been on the computer much....I have flat ironed Eva's hair and it looked great, but oh my... it took me forever! Her hair is so thick..The Royal Crowne conditioner is what I use on her now which works great for her coat..she doesn't look puffy anymore...I hate the smell but I love the results...I dilute it 20:1, mix in a large plastic pitcher and just pour it over her and don't rinse...I also mix a tiny bit in my spray bottle for daily brushing and Eva's coat looks amazing, now...much easier for me to deal with...


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Ashley21 said:


> I'm curious. I noticed he stated, "Shampoo is always rinsed out. Conditioner is never rinsed out". :huh: How many of you do not rinse out the conditioner??




Ashley...it depends on what kind of coat you have...mostly he is dealing with "show coats". I have 3 different coats at my house..only one of them has a true show coat...I always rinse the other two and use different products for them, but Eva's coat needs a "heavy duty" conditioner to tame her long, thick hair...what I use on Eva would make the other two look greasy..hope this helps..


----------



## Ashley21 (May 2, 2012)

aprilb said:


> Ashley...it depends on what kind of coat you have...mostly he is dealing with "show coats". I have 3 different coats at my house..only one of them has a true show coat...I always rinse the other two and use different products for them, but Eva's coat needs a "heavy duty" conditioner to tame her long, thick hair...what I use on Eva would make the other two look greasy..hope this helps..


Thanks April. I guess it's just about finding what works for your baby.


----------



## shirlin (Jan 13, 2009)

*Topnotchtoys article*

I could not pull up the article on coat care. What products were used? What month is it in? Thank you shirley


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Try this
Top Notch Toys April 2013


----------

